# Free Sling Adapter?



## jedi5

Sorry if this has been asked, I did a search and did see anything... unless I missed it, LOL.

Was reading about a current Dish promotion for a free Sling Adapter.

What I can't confirm if this is for new or existing customers.
From what I've read, it seems to be mixed.
While some existing customers aren't able to get this free adapter, others are.

I haven't had a chance to call Dish yet but I will tomorrow.
Before I call though, just thought I would ask here in case anyone had any more info.


----------



## olguy

I just spoke with a CSR and he said they are now extending the free adapter to current subs. He said he tagged my account so when it comes time to apply for teh gift card I can. Something like in 45 days. I ordered one and so we shall see.


----------



## TulsaOK

I ordered one as well. Apply for the rebate on or after July 4th. The period for applying for the rebate is from 45 days after installation to 60 days after installation. Don't forget.


----------



## olguy

Kent Taylor said:


> I ordered one as well. Apply for the rebate on or after July 4th. The period for applying for the rebate is from 45 days after installation to 60 days after installation. Don't forget.


I already have it in my smart phone calender because I can no longer rely on my once flawless memory. Seems my old man brain is taking over. :lol:


----------



## Mike109

What Internet connection speeds are recommended when using a Sling Adapter? Their website states:
Network Bandwidth
SD Streaming: 600 Kbps or higher
Mobile Streaming: 150 Kbps or higher

They don't specify if this is for your home network or for home + Internet. Or for an upload or download Internet connection speed. I'm presuming a 600 Kbps upload connection is needed in order to get content out of my house. Would that be correct?


----------



## harsh

Mike109 said:


> I'm presuming a 600 Kbps upload connection is needed in order to get content out of my house. Would that be correct?


A MINIMUM 600Kbps upload speed is needed _over and above_ any other outbound Internet traffic on your broadband connection. For HD transmission the number jumps up to 3Mbps.


----------



## clapple

O.K. guys, I am going to display my stupidity. What is a "sling adapator" and what does it do for you?


----------



## TulsaOK

I would suggest performing a Search and check some of the 175 hits you'll get.


----------



## Michael P

clapple said:


> O.K. guys, I am going to display my stupidity. What is a "sling adapator" and what does it do for you?


The Reader's Digest version: If you have a 722 and broadband the Sling Adapter will allow you to stream the contents of your DVR and/or your live satellite feed over the net to one receiving device (laptop, PDA etc.) anywhere in the world!


----------



## bobukcat

I sure wish they would get this working on the 622!


----------



## clapple

Kent Taylor said:


> I would suggest performing a Search and check some of the 175 hits you'll get.


Tried that.


----------



## clapple

Michael P said:


> The Reader's Digest version: If you have a 722 and broadband the Sling Adapter will allow you to stream the contents of your DVR and/or your live satellite feed over the net to one receiving device (laptop, PDA etc.) anywhere in the world!


THANKS.


----------



## scorpion43

so if i have a SLINGBOX PRO HD i don't need this right?


----------



## [email protected]

That is correct, you have the sling box which can work on pretty much any receiver. The Sling adapter is limited to the 722 or 722k only.


----------



## phrelin

scorpion43 said:


> so if i have a SLINGBOX PRO HD i don't need this right?


Depends. I have a Slingbox PRO HD on my 722 and am perfectly content as there is only my wife and I and we don't need to have the 722 TV2 separately controlled from another location.

The Sling Adapter uses the TV2 portion of the system giving you a second HD feed from a 722/722k controlled separately so that one person could be watching "House" in HD in the home theater in San Diego, California, from the TV1 out, while while using an Adapter another simultaneously could be watching "Dancing with the Stars" in HD in Portland, Maine, on a computer plugged into a large monitor.

And if you want a fully mobile household, you can put a Slingbox PRO HD on the TV1 out of a 722/722k plus have a Sling Adapter. Your internet service upload speed and router need to be at an upper tier, but it could work.


----------



## IceHogs

So is the pre-paid card a Dish gift card or is it more like a pre-paid Visa debit card that you can use anywhere?


----------



## apinkel

Mary, can you confirm that the free sling adapter offer is open to existing dish customers that meet all the other terms of the offer (at least top 200 & signup for e-newsletter)?


----------



## [email protected]

apinkel said:


> Mary, can you confirm that the free sling adapter offer is open to existing dish customers that meet all the other terms of the offer (at least top 200 & signup for e-newsletter)?


If you would like to PM me your account information or phone#, I can see if I can get you qualified.


----------



## [email protected]

IceHogs said:


> So is the pre-paid card a Dish gift card or is it more like a pre-paid Visa debit card that you can use anywhere?


It will be a $99.00 Pre-Paid Mastercard, that can be used anywhere Master Card is accepted.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

[email protected] said:


> It will be a $99.00 Pre-Paid Mastercard, that can be used anywhere Master Card is accepted.


That's good to know... I thought someone somewhere had said it was going to be an American Express pre-paid card... MasterCard would be much preferred as it is more widely accepted at the places I shop.

I've been trying to nudge my father towards Dish... and this is another possible bonus to push him there since this is a nice way to get the Sling features for free that he'd have to pay more money to get a 922.


----------



## [email protected]

Stewart Vernon said:


> That's good to know... I thought someone somewhere had said it was going to be an American Express pre-paid card... MasterCard would be much preferred as it is more widely accepted at the places I shop.
> 
> I've been trying to nudge my father towards Dish... and this is another possible bonus to push him there since this is a nice way to get the Sling features for free that he'd have to pay more money to get a 922.


It was suppose to be American Express in the very beginning but it changed! **Surprise** At least for the better!!!


----------



## rhdbs

I've already got one connected to a 722. I've got a 2nd 722 though. Given the promo, I'm tempted to get one for it too. Is this technically feasible?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

[email protected] said:


> It was suppose to be American Express in the very beginning but it changed! **Surprise** At least for the better!!!


Great! I was actually talking to him earlier tonight... and saying he would be happy with a 722 or a 722K anyway... and with the promotion to get the Sling adapter, it would allow him to watch stuff on his iPad without having to buy a Slingbox or spring for the 922... and he could just use the pre-paid card to buy groceries or something so it will balance out.

I hope Dish is going to publicize this promotion fairly well, because I think it's an attractive feature to push to new customers on the fence.


----------



## saint82270

Just out of curiosity and admitting that I haven't searched for an answer to this question, what about us "loyal" customers that ordered the sling adapter without any kind of incentive a few months ago? Then had to wait for 2 months for the android app to be updated so it would work on T-mobile's network. Do we just lose out for being "loyal"?


----------



## P Smith

saint82270 said:


> Just out of curiosity and admitting that I haven't searched for an answer to this question, what about us "loyal" customers that ordered the sling adapter without any kind of incentive a few months ago? Then had to wait for 2 months for the android app to be updated so it would work on T-mobile's network. Do we just lose out for being "loyal"?


Screwed, as usually. SOL.


----------



## slickshoes

What if I bought it like 3 months ago...am I out of luck for the rebate?


----------



## sremick

Thanks for the lead on this. Mine is arriving Monday, sweet.


----------



## chris83

Will the sling adapter work if my 722k is connected wirelessly to the internet?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

chris83 said:


> Will the sling adapter work if my 722k is connected wirelessly to the internet?


The sling adapter doesn't care if you are wireless or wired... providing you have sufficient bandwidth for the streaming.


----------



## tymekeeper

I take it that anyone of us on AT 120 and VIP 722 are out of luck ?


----------



## P Smith

So many conditions for such device ... - would be easy to just buy it for the $99.


----------



## sremick

tymekeeper said:


> I take it that anyone of us on AT 120 and VIP 722 are out of luck ?


I have a ViP722 and was told I was all set. My Sling adapter should arrive Monday.


----------



## neomaine

Excellent timing. Just had my 622 upgraded to a 722 about a month ago and was waiting a few weeks to order the SA. Was going to do it at the same time but the billing was kind of wacko so I held off... 

Time for a phone call. Thanks!


----------



## bnborg

They may have run out. Mine is on order but has not shipped yet.

MaryB of the Dish I.R.T was very helpful in getting me set up for this.


----------



## TulsaOK

I ordered mine last Thursday morning and it was shipped that afternoon. UPS to deliver tomorrow.


----------



## P Smith

If 622 would be in the pool ...


----------



## olguy

Ordered Thursday, received and installed today. She's watching her soap on her iPad now just for grins.


----------



## sremick

Mine arrived today, hooked up w/ USB hub so I could have my external HDD hooked up at the same time. Tried it out watching DVRed shows as well as live TV on my Android phone... worked like a charm.


----------



## Jim148

For whatever it is worth, since some of us have had issues with the 722k overheating, I bought a Targus Chill Hub. The reason I mention that is it has a four port USB hub built into it. That allows it to be used to connect both an external hard drive and the DISH Sling Adapter, as well as keep the 722k a bit cooler. Granted, the 722k does have a USB port in the front and in the rear, but I like that the Targus Chill hub allows the other items to simply be connected through it. I haven't bought the optional AC adapter for it yet, but I may. I figure if I get that then I would also have the ability to charge a couple more USB devices from the hub.

http://www.targus.com/us/productdetail.aspx?sku=awe01us


----------



## saberfly

Ordered mine last night, shipped out today. Great find, glad i keep up with these forums!


----------



## bnborg

Mine was shipped yesterday and is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## apinkel

Ordered mine friday, showed up yesterday. It's been working well on both my android via 3G and on my PC over my home network.

I had one issue... my 722k locked up last night and had to be rebooted... I think it was because I used sling on my phone and PC back to back and didn't log out of either one. Since then I've been logging out of the PC/phone when I'm done using it and it now seems stable.


----------



## slickshoes

slickshoes said:


> What if I bought it like 3 months ago...am I out of luck for the rebate?


..


----------



## xplocvo

tymekeeper said:


> I take it that anyone of us on AT 120 and VIP 722 are out of luck ?


Looks like you need AT 200 or higher. I don't think I'm interested in switching from 120 to 200 just to get this for free. If I bought it outright it would only take 7 months to make up the difference.

I wonder if one could switch to AT 200, order it, stay on AT 200 for 45 days until claiming the offer, then switch back to AT 120.


----------



## harsh

P Smith said:


> So many conditions for such device ... - would be easy to just buy it for the $99.


Agreeing to buy is easy. Coming up with $99 -- not so much.


----------



## barryaz1

Called today and the UPS tracking says it should be here on Friday. My kids in other cities are excited, too. It's also a way of getting around Baseball's and other sports restrictions - since I can watch my 722 anywhere, I'll be able to access a Diamondbacks or Suns game out of area.


----------



## TulsaOK

Is it possible to use the same USB port for both the lan-adapter and the sling adapter?


----------



## sremick

Kent Taylor said:


> Is it possible to use the same USB port for both the lan-adapter and the sling adapter?


I would imagine so (with a USB hub), although since neither has its own power you might find you need a powered USB. I use a USB hub to use both the external HDD and Sling adapter and it works fine... the ext HDD has its own power so I took a chance and got an unpowered 4-port hub to work (although it was a bit finicky starting things up... could be a power issue still).


----------



## TulsaOK

I have a four port hub that I have EHD's and the lan-adapter connected. I disconnected one of my EHD's and plugged in the Sling adapter and it appears that it knocks out the lan adapter.


----------



## sremick

Kent Taylor said:


> I have a four port hub that I have EHD's and the lan-adapter connected. I disconnected one of my EHD's and plugged in the Sling adapter and it appears that it knocks out the lan adapter.


Is the hub powered or unpowered?


----------



## klang

Hub needs to be powered.


----------



## TulsaOK

That's where I was headed. Thanks.


----------



## jkane

Got ours 2 days ago. Plugged it into the laptop cooler with USB hub built in and it works nicely. Plus, the cooler fan blows through it to keep it cool next to the overheating 722. 

There is no rebate form on the web site. :-( I hope they don't pull the deal or play some game around submitting the rebate!


----------



## apinkel

jkane said:


> Got ours 2 days ago. Plugged it into the laptop cooler with USB hub built in and it works nicely. Plus, the cooler fan blows through it to keep it cool next to the overheating 722.
> 
> There is no rebate form on the web site. :-( I hope they don't pull the deal or play some game around submitting the rebate!


You need to sign into your account with dish. On the left side you'll see a link called "Sling Adapter Reward" that tells you if you've met all the requirements. Looks like we will be able to submit the request thru the website once all requirements are met (i.e. after 45 days).


----------



## koralis

Is there an additional monthly surcharge for owning the sling adapter?


Trying to figure out if a 622 -> 722k upgrade is worthwhile or not.


----------



## [email protected]

koralis said:


> Is there an additional monthly surcharge for owning the sling adapter?
> 
> Trying to figure out if a 622 -> 722k upgrade is worthwhile or not.


There is no additional monthly charges incurred for the sling adapter!


----------



## MadScientist

I am posting this also here since Mary helped me get the sling adapter in the first place.

OK I need some help! I just received my Sling Adapter it is installed and the info comes on the screen (TV) telling me that it’s installed. I go on line to try to watch a program on my computer and it is a no go! I don’t see anything saying “Watch live TV” after I select “Dish remote Access”.
What am I not doing!
On another note is there a light on the unit (sling) that shows it’s powered on? If so I have no light on the sling.

I am hard wired to the internet. But on my account it shows no high speed conected nor sling conected in my account infromation online.


----------



## slickshoes

Again, if I got one 3 months ago, am I out of luck on the rebate?


----------



## mdavej

MadScientist said:


> I am posting this also here since Mary helped me get the sling adapter in the first place.
> 
> OK I need some help! I just received my Sling Adapter it is installed and the info comes on the screen (TV) telling me that it's installed. I go on line to try to watch a program on my computer and it is a no go! I don't see anything saying "Watch live TV" after I select "Dish remote Access".
> What am I not doing!
> On another note is there a light on the unit (sling) that shows it's powered on? If so I have no light on the sling.
> 
> I am hard wired to the internet. But on my account it shows no high speed conected nor sling conected in my account infromation online.


Sounds like you might be using Chrome. It will work in IE and Firefox, I think. It will only work in Chrome if you use the IE Tab add-on.


----------



## Jim148

klang said:


> Hub needs to be powered.


Hopefully this doesn't sound argumentative, because that is not the intention, but my hub is not running the optional power supply. (Does that mean it is "bus" powered?) Anyway, when I first bought the laptop cooler I was all set to just order it up from Targus, but I haven't needed it. On the other hand, if I do get it someday, that would give me some extra powered USB ports for charging phones, etc.!

http://www.targus.com/US/productdetail.aspx?sku=APA09USZ


----------



## klang

Jim148 said:


> Hopefully this doesn't sound argumentative, because that is not the intention, but my hub is not running the optional power supply. (Does that mean it is "bus" powered?) Anyway, when I first bought the laptop cooler I was all set to just order it up from Targus, but I haven't needed it. On the other hand, if I do get it someday, that would give me some extra powered USB ports for charging phones, etc.!
> 
> http://www.targus.com/US/productdetail.aspx?sku=APA09USZ


In my experience the hub needed to be plugged into an external power supply. My USB WiFi adapter and Sling adapter would not both work through the hub without the external power supply.


----------



## TulsaOK

That's my experience as well.


----------



## harsh

slickshoes said:


> Again, if I got one 3 months ago, am I out of luck on the rebate?


Yes.

Ask again, and the answer will still be yes.


----------



## Jim148

Thank you for the additional information. I only have an external hard drive and the DISH Sling Adapter connected.Maybe since you have a USB WiFi adapter that makes enough difference in current draw to require an AC adapter. Maybe I will just "bite the bullet" and get one and be done with it. Heck, it is under $20 and, even with shipping, I suspect it is still under $20!


----------



## Dario33

Glad I checked in here (had been a couple weeks). Ordered mine via online chat just now...should arrive in 1-2 days. :up:


----------



## jedi5

My adapter came in today and I'm looking to connect to my receiver.

Is there a difference if you hook up to a regular vs HD receiver?
I guess I mean more along the lines of internet speed.
I have 1.5 mbps... should I connect to my standard reciever?
I thought I read somewhere that if you connect to an HD receiver with low internet speeds, you'll get lots of lag.


----------



## [email protected]

jedi5 said:


> My adapter came in today and I'm looking to connect to my receiver.
> 
> Is there a difference if you hook up to a regular vs HD receiver?
> I guess I mean more along the lines of internet speed.
> I have 1.5 mbps... should I connect to my standard reciever?
> I thought I read somewhere that if you connect to an HD receiver with low internet speeds, you'll get lots of lag.


Sling adapter is only compatible with VIP722 & VIP722K receivers. It will not work on an SD receiver! To veiw HD content need Network Bandwidth upload/download of 4 Mbps or better.
To view SD content need Network Bandwidth upload/download of 800 Kbps or better.


----------



## TulsaOK

My upload speeds are nowhere near that and the Sling adapter works fine.


----------



## jedi5

[email protected] said:


> Sling adapter is only compatible with VIP722 & VIP722K receivers. It will not work on an SD receiver! To veiw HD content need Network Bandwidth upload/download of 4 Mbps or better.
> To view SD content need Network Bandwidth upload/download of 800 Kbps or better.


Sorry, when I said standard I meant non HD receiver. I have both the 722 and 722K so my question was more along the lines of should I connect to 722 or 722K with my 1.5 speeds. Don't really care about watching HD on my iPad or iPhone I care more about lag.

Also this is a stupid a question but to connect it is just as simple as USB to receiver, right?
Do I need an ethernet cable connecting to my either of my receivers?


----------



## [email protected]

jedi5 said:


> Sorry, when I said standard I meant non HD receiver. I have both the 722 and 722K so my question was more along the lines of should I connect to 722 or 722K with my 1.5 speeds. Don't really care about watching HD on my iPad or iPhone I care more about lag.
> 
> Also this is a stupid a question but to connect it is just as simple as USB to receiver, right?
> Do I need an ethernet cable connecting to my either of my receivers?


Yes, the receiver does need to be connected to the internet! Yes, all you do is connect the USB on the sling to the receiver! It is plug and play!!!

Either the 722 or 722k, they will work the same, it is a matter of your preference only!


----------



## MadScientist

Can anyone tell me the type of powered hub's that work with this sling adapter. I have tried three so far all 2.0 and high speed, and had no luck with the sling powering up when pluged into them.


----------



## klang

MadScientist said:


> Can anyone tell me the type of powered hub's that work with this sling adapter. I have tried three so far all 2.0 and high speed, and had no luck with the sling powering up when pluged into them.


Is your receiver connected to the internet and configured? I don't think the Sling Adapter will power up if the receiver isn't 'online'.


----------



## MadScientist

Yes, it is. I had to unplug the harddrive since the 722k only comes with one USB in the back and sling is working!


----------



## Jim5506

I plugged my Sling Adapter into the USB on the front - works great.


----------



## Dario33

Jim5506 said:


> I plugged my Sling Adapter into the USB on the front - works great.


Same here - mine works like a charm.

Only problem I'm having is that for some reason I cannot see my DVR content from DishOnline (even though DVR is connected). Still need to look into this...


----------



## clotter

Dario33 said:


> Same here - mine works like a charm.
> 
> Only problem I'm having is that for some reason I cannot see my DVR content from DishOnline (even though DVR is connected). Still need to look into this...


I just got my Sling adapter yesterday and had the same problem initially. I even did a few google searches for the problem. Finally I clicked on the refresh button beneath the DVR icon and the Recordings list appeared after the refresh was complete.

So far, with my very limited use, I'm having no problems even with my relatively slow 1.5 internet speed. HD will even play on my laptop without problems.

FWIW, I'm using the front USB input for now since the rear USB input is for my hard drive.


----------



## P Smith

[email protected] said:


> Yes, the receiver does need to be connected to the internet! Yes, all you do is connect the USB on the sling to the receiver! It is plug and play!!!
> 
> Either the 722 or 722k, they will work the same, it is a matter of your preference only!


MattG, could you answer to us - do the ViP DVR's Linux driver support 7-port USB hubs or only 4-port ?


----------



## clapple

And mine doesn't work at all! Dish tech support is driving me nuts. After they sold me a wireless connection, it still doesn't work. I have a 722K. When I plug in the Sling 
Adapter, front or back, nothing happens. The instruction indicate it should light up, on top. I think it is a bad unit; but after about a dozen reboots and plug this here at that there, Dish tech support says they will report it and "they" will study it.

I ask if they will call me. The reply was,"I don't know". At that point I hung up.

My linksys is working fine with my BD player and my Apple TV. So there is no problem there. If they would just refund the $125, I would be happy to forget I ever heard of the Sling Adp.


----------



## SDWC

Although I think the concept is cool, the only real interest I would have in the Sling Adapter is to use when I'm on the road traveling for work. Can anyone kindly comment on the performance using a standard hotel connection? Has anybody used it successfully in this fashion?

If there are frequent freezes and/or only SD capability due to Internet speed and bandwidth then I think I'll pass for now.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sremick

SDWC said:


> Can anyone kindly comment on the performance using a standard hotel connection?


I would imagine the performance is far more-dependent on the _upload _speed of your home internet connection, which is typically a fraction of your download speed anywhere else.


----------



## SDWC

sremick said:


> I would imagine the performance is far more-dependent on the _upload _speed of your home internet connection, which is typically a fraction of your download speed anywhere else.


I have FiOS with the 15/5 Mbps plan, so according to them, it should be 5 Mbps, but my hunch is that the true upload speed is a bit lower.


----------



## sremick

SDWC said:


> I have FiOS with the 15/5 Mbps plan, so according to them, it should be 5 Mbps, but my hunch is that the true upload speed is a bit lower.


http://www.speedtest.net/
http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
http://www.bandwidthplace.com/
http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest


----------



## mdavej

SDWC said:


> Although I think the concept is cool, the only real interest I would have in the Sling Adapter is to use when I'm on the road traveling for work. Can anyone kindly comment on the performance using a standard hotel connection? Has anybody used it successfully in this fashion?
> 
> If there are frequent freezes and/or only SD capability due to Internet speed and bandwidth then I think I'll pass for now.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You'll never get HD in a hotel, no matter how good your upload is (at least in the hotels I've stayed in). SD is usually fine though. I use it quite a bit when travelling.

Since it's free, what do you have to lose?


----------



## SDWC

mdavej said:


> You'll never get HD in a hotel, no matter how good your upload is (at least in the hotels I've stayed in). SD is usually fine though. I use it quite a bit when travelling.
> 
> Since it's free, what do you have to lose?


Good points mdavej, thank you for the reply.


----------



## snowman

I'm having a rather strange problem, and I'm wondering if anyone else is seeing the same behavior. The symptoms are rather unusual, but it is reproducible.

Dish Remote Access work great, no problems there.

But, when trying to watch a recorded program on dishonline, The recorded program will never start playing, when the recorded program is from a certain channel. In this case, the channel is TV Japan, 640, from Sat 118.

It doesn't seem to matter if the recording is new or old(Pre-sling), either.

I've got a 722K and trying on Firefox and IE.

These problems don't happen from an android, either.

Thanks


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Just got on chat and got my freebie sent out. Should be here soon.


----------



## MadScientist

I just received this email from Dish Network:


Dear XXXX, 

We have some great news for you! When you purchased your Sling® Adapter accessory from DISH Network, we told you about the $99 Reward Card promotion and the requirements to redeem for the card. We have recently changed the promotion’s requirements and we wanted to let you know that you may be able to submit your redemption for the Reward Card today!

To redeem your reward card, go to: dish.com/myaccount and click on the Get Sling Adapter Reward link. If you currently meet the following eligibility requirements and would like to redeem your Reward Card, log into your online account at dishnework.com and go to the Get Sling Adapter Reward page under My Account within 75 days of the original purchase: 
•	You purchased a Sling Adapter on or after May 18th, 2011. 
•	Your DISH Network® account is active. 
•	You have a ViP® 722 or ViP 722k receiver connected to a high-speed Internet connection.
•	You have opted-in to receive “Monthly Newsletters/ Exclusive Offers” from DISH Network. 
•	The qualifying programming and 45-day wait period are no longer required.
This promotion automatically expires 75 days from the original purchase and you will no longer be able to redeem your Reward Card at that time. So act now!


----------



## MadScientist

I just tried to get it and had to talk with Dish, they said they are having issues with the internet on there side and I have to wait until Friday to log back in and get the sling reward. This email was just sent out by Dish Network about an hour ago.


----------



## TulsaOK

I just completed the process and got "Your Sling Adapter Reward has successfully been redeemed. Please allow 8-10 weeks to receive your reward card."


----------



## barryaz1

Kent Taylor said:


> I just completed the process and got "Your Sling Adapter Reward has successfully been redeemed. Please allow 8-10 weeks to receive your reward card."


Ditto is all I can say. Done earlier today. Still the best customer service (Well, compared to Cox and Qwest, so I know it's no much of a challenge)


----------



## Hunter Green

Hmm, I got my Sling a week ago today and I haven't gotten that email nor is there a "Get Sling Adapter Reward" link on my My Account page. I guess I'll give it a little more time.


----------



## MadScientist

Hello, I still can’t get my reward. When I go to my account there is a red “X” where it says connected to broadband, meaning it’s not? I have the sling adapter all set up and have been able to use it away from the house. I checked the connections on the 722k and it comes back saying Broadband and phone line connected. What gives!


----------



## poeppe

Can someone from Dish confirm that "The qualifying programming and 45-day wait period are no longer required"?

Thanks


----------



## MadScientist

I think I did with the letter I got from Dish Network no?


----------



## poeppe

I guess I was really trying to make sure that wasn't just an exception for you.

The web page (http://www.dishnetwork.com/redirects/promotion/freeTVeverywhere/default.aspx) still says that you have to signup for qualifying programming.


----------



## TulsaOK

Did you read post #89?


----------



## Dario33

Glad to see that the 45-day wait period was lifted. Redeemed my reward successfully the other day :up:


----------



## olguy

I did not have a link on my account to claim the reward. I called and told the CSR that the CSR I spoke with when I ordered told me he would flag my account for the reward and to order through Dish Store so I did. The CSR today, after talking to several people told me the reward was only for subs who ordered via CSR. She apologized profusely and transfered me to the retention folks. That person told me there was no way for her to flag the account to get me the reward, apologized and transferred me to the executive bunch. That lady again apologized and told me she could not flag the account for the reward but she could give me a $99 credit on my account. I told her $99 was $99 and thank you very much.


----------



## TulsaOK

Good grief.


----------



## jkane

I have no link on my account page. If I try to go directly to the page, it says "The system is currently unavailable, please try again later." It said that before I ordered it too. Nothing has changed yet.

Mine arrived on May 20th. I installed it the 22nd.


----------



## MadScientist

This is nuts! I been trying to get my $99.00 ever since I post the email from Dish, and I still can't submit it! It shows a red "X" saying that I am not connected to broadband internet "BUT I AM!" and has been ever since I installed the sling. I did the check connection using the remote and it say "Phone and Broadband connected" should I disconnect the phone line? I really don't know what is going on. I am able to access my account on line, watch live TV on my computer and change recording of new and old programing all done from my computer, I can even see every saved movie I have either on the 722k or the external harddrive, but it still says not connected to broadband on my account to redeem the $99.00&#8230;..This is just nuts!



MadScientist said:


> I just tried to get it and had to talk with Dish, they said they are having issues with the internet on there side and I have to wait until Friday to log back in and get the sling reward. This email was just sent out by Dish Network about an hour ago.


----------



## [email protected]

jkane said:


> I have no link on my account page. If I try to go directly to the page, it says "The system is currently unavailable, please try again later." It said that before I ordered it too. Nothing has changed yet.
> 
> Mine arrived on May 20th. I installed it the 22nd.


Dish Network is having an issue with some accounts and the online link to the sling adapter rebate. I do need to verify that the account has the correct tag so the rebate will be available to you when the link is corrected in our system. If you would like my assistance, please PM me the account# or phone#. Thank you!


----------



## gwheaston

[email protected] said:


> Dish Network is having an issue with some accounts and the online link to the sling adapter rebate. I do need to verify that the account has the correct tag so the rebate will be available to you when the link is corrected in our system. If you would like my assistance, please PM me the account# or phone#. Thank you!


Mary,

I am having the same problem with the rebate, I wanted to pm you, but I can't as I have just signed up to DBSTalk.com so I don't have 5 posts.

do I just need to wait a few days and hope the link works?\

Edit: Oh by the way, hooked up the adapter and 3 min. later I was streaming my tv to my android tablet. LOVE IT.


----------



## tcatdbs

I just called CSR and ordered the Sling adapter. She said I would receive it within a few days. Said to go online within 75 days to fill out rebate form and $99 card would be mailed a few weeks later... hope it works on my Optimus V!

Does the Sling need Adobe Flash? I see if I log into the sight (don't have sling yet), it asks to install Flash. My Optimus does not support flash, is this a problem? If so I need to cancel this order...

edit: Got my adapter today (2 days!), works great on PC and on Optimus-V! Rebate request went through with no problem.


----------



## RollTide1017

So, how long is this promotion go to be running, anyone have any ideas? I'd love to get a Sling Adapter but, even with promo, I just don't have an extra $99 to spend right now.


----------



## [email protected]

RollTide1017 said:


> So, how long is this promotion go to be running, anyone have any ideas? I'd love to get a Sling Adapter but, even with promo, I just don't have an extra $99 to spend right now.


It will be running for the next several months and hopefully you will be able to participate within that time frame.


----------



## gwheaston

[email protected] said:


> It will be running for the next several months and hopefully you will be able to participate within that time frame.


OK, just got done talking to Dish, They said Since I bought the Sling Adapter from a local Dealer (I like to try to support local people) I can not get the rebate. What can I do now? I can not return it once it has been opened.

I did not read anywhere that I had to order directly from dish to get the rebate.

Edit: Well guess things are ok now, I could not get the rebate, but they gave me a one time $120.00 CREDIT to my account. Well at least they said they did. will see on the next bill. (It was an online chat, so I have the transcript.


----------



## IceHogs

jkane said:


> I have no link on my account page. If I try to go directly to the page, it says "The system is currently unavailable, please try again later." It said that before I ordered it too. Nothing has changed yet.
> 
> Mine arrived on May 20th. I installed it the 22nd.


I'm still getting the "The system is currently unavailable, please try again later." message on my account when trying to get my rebate. Yesterday via online chat they told me there was a problem with the system and that I should wait 24 hours. Anyone know if this is the case for everyone or just individual accounts?


----------



## sremick

IceHogs said:


> I'm still getting the "The system is currently unavailable, please try again later." message on my account when trying to get my rebate. Yesterday via online chat they told me there was a problem with the system and that I should wait 24 hours. Anyone know if this is the case for everyone or just individual accounts?


Yeah they're giving me a BS story too. Last week I called and there was supposedly some issue with my account but they said they straightened it out and the link would appear in 72 hours. Well, that was last week... talked to them again last night and now they're saying that IT is still working on the problem and there's no ETA.

What a fricken scam. Remind me to never buy anything from Dish again on a promise of a "rebate".


----------



## Hunter Green

Still not even seeing the link to attempt it. One always wonders how many of these problems are because things are more complex behind the scenes than we realize, and how many are intentional, in hopes of saving the $99.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Everyone, I am posting really quickly to let everyone know that a solution has been found for the sling adapter rebate link issue we have been experiencing. The rebates are being submitted by DISH Network manually. I am sending out Pm's for those account as soon as I have verified that the rebate has been submitted. There will be no further action required on your part for the rebate! I appreciate everyone's patience while we worked through this issue but if you have been in contact with me regarding the missing rebate link you will be getting an e-mail from me over the next two days! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Ddavis

Is this offer still available?


----------



## sremick

Ddavis said:


> Is this offer still available?


Until we actually start getting the promised rebates, it's more of a question of whether this offer actually _exists_...


----------



## xplocvo

Sweet, glad that they removed the programming requirement. I just placed my order for one.


----------



## sremick

xplocvo said:


> Sweet, glad that they removed the programming requirement. I just placed my order for one.


They never told me about the programming requirement when I ordered it over the phone. I even explicitly and bluntly asked about any "catches" or "fine print" and they said there was none, and that it was only necessary that I have a 722 or 722K.

Later when I inquired why I wasn't getting the link, the programming requirement was one of Dish's first attempts at justifying not giving me the promised rebate. The first was claiming I didn't order it from Dish. (!!!) It took going to a supervisor to straighten out all the BS.

This has been a textbook example of why rebates are scams and only exist so that unethical companies can try to find loopholes to not fulfill the promises they used to get your money. If a company wanted to be ethical and just, they'd just give you the item for free/discount up-front and not go through the whole "rebate" scam.


----------



## BodyshotsByDan

Just upgraded my son's 625 to an 'HD DuoDVR'. since I specifically wanted him to get a 722k or at least a 722 I ordered a sling adapter with it. 

Well, I found out one little caveat of the sling adapter (or any sling product), if you are a linux user (which I have been for quite a while) you are screwed. You MUST be either a Mac or Windows user. I have a windows install on one small partition of my laptop but I hate having to go there just to watch a sling show, when most of my stuff is installed on my linux side. WTH?  Plus I was looking forward to being able to watch my son's recordings with him in my room (I am disabled and can't leave the bed very often so we watch a lot of TV together in my room, so my DVR is full of his and my stuff), on my HTPC which of course is a linux box as well.

To say I am upset about it is an understatement. Since the dish player is flash based I don't see why I can't watch it. I watch youtube, hbogo, hulu, etc all the time on my boxes, why can't sling/dish play with everyone else?


----------



## fudpucker

OK - ordered a sling adapter for my 722. Where on the website do I look for a link to get the rebate? It is not in the "offers" part of my profile, don't know where else to look.

Thanks


----------



## TulsaOK

Get Sling Adapter Reward is under My Account.


----------



## fudpucker

Kent Taylor said:


> Get Sling Adapter Reward is under My Account.


Hmmm. Should it be under one of the categories under My Account? I don't see it anywhere.


----------



## TulsaOK

Then, I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## fudpucker

Kent Taylor said:


> Then, I don't know what to tell you.


OK, thanks. (BTW - seeing your quote and pic of your dog - we just lost our Golden Retriever in 2009 after 17 years, so I know the feelings.)


----------



## [email protected]

fudpucker said:


> Hmmm. Should it be under one of the categories under My Account? I don't see it anywhere.


Please send me your account information and I will be able to determine why you are unable to find the rebate offer. Thank you!


----------



## gwheaston

gwheaston said:


> OK, just got done talking to Dish, They said Since I bought the Sling Adapter from a local Dealer (I like to try to support local people) I can not get the rebate. What can I do now? I can not return it once it has been opened.
> 
> I did not read anywhere that I had to order directly from dish to get the rebate.
> 
> Edit: Well guess things are ok now, I could not get the rebate, but they gave me a one time $120.00 CREDIT to my account. Well at least they said they did. will see on the next bill. (It was an online chat, so I have the transcript.


Well got my next bill, NO CREDIT on my account. I guess time for more Calls and Chats with them.


----------



## socks999

Hi Mary - I can't PM you either because of the 5 post limit - one down, four to go before I can contact you.....


----------



## ewingr

I gather I need to call in to order the sling adapter with the rebate. I don't see anything about it online.


----------



## [email protected]

ewingr said:


> I gather I need to call in to order the sling adapter with the rebate. I don't see anything about it online.


The Sling Adapter can only be purchased for the rebate through a CSR. If you would like any of the DIRT member to assist we can. It cannot be ordered on line for the rebate! Thank you!


----------



## Geordon

[email protected] said:


> The Sling Adapter can only be purchased for the rebate through a CSR. If you would like any of the DIRT member to assist we can. It cannot be ordered on line for the rebate! Thank you!


Now you tell me. I ordered the Sling Adapter on the 9th, it shipped on the 11th, and I received and connected it earlier this week. But, as others have observed, still no link under My Account. After reading your post, I called Dish and asked about the missing link. The CSR told me the Sling Adapter was not registered on my account. After several on-hold waits, she told me it was on the account, but I have to wait 24 hours for the link to show up. If I don't see it tomorrow, I will ask about returning the adapter for a refund, then reordering over the phone. I will keep you posted.


----------



## [email protected]

Geordon said:


> Now you tell me. I ordered the Sling Adapter on the 9th, it shipped on the 11th, and I received and connected it earlier this week. But, as others have observed, still no link under My Account. After reading your post, I called Dish and asked about the missing link. The CSR told me the Sling Adapter was not registered on my account. After several on-hold waits, she told me it was on the account, but I have to wait 24 hours for the link to show up. If I don't see it tomorrow, I will ask about returning the adapter for a refund, then reordering over the phone. I will keep you posted.


Please let me know. I have heard reports the the sling rebate link is now working when added after the fact. I would appreciate the update!


----------



## Keybounce

Two questions:

1. With an uplink speed of just over 300, will this work?
2. Does it require being in dual TV mode? Dual TV is *bugged*, and the "only one tuner for watching and recording" is a pain.
3. Is there any reason that the software on the 722 cannot actually provide a TCP server itself, instead of having to purchase a separate box? (Ok, three questions).


----------



## [email protected]

Keybounce said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1. With an uplink speed of just over 300, will this work?
> 2. Does it require being in dual TV mode? Dual TV is *bugged*, and the "only one tuner for watching and recording" is a pain.
> 3. Is there any reason that the software on the 722 cannot actually provide a TCP server itself, instead of having to purchase a separate box? (Ok, three questions).


1. 250 kbps or better for a Standard Quality SD picture. 500 kbps for High Quality SD picture.
2. Yes, in dual mode.
3. I am not qualified to answer this question but sent an e-mail to see if i can get an answer for you. I will let you know.


----------



## gwheaston

Keybounce said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1. With an uplink speed of just over 300, will this work?
> 2. Does it require being in dual TV mode? Dual TV is *bugged*, and the "only one tuner for watching and recording" is a pain.
> 3. Is there any reason that the software on the 722 cannot actually provide a TCP server itself, instead of having to purchase a separate box? (Ok, three questions).


1. I only have 128k up and I can stream SD fine.

2. I have my 722k set for single mode. When you start a stream, it switches to dual mode. When done streaming, it goes back to my single mode.


----------



## gwheaston

Geordon said:


> Now you tell me. I ordered the Sling Adapter on the 9th, it shipped on the 11th, and I received and connected it earlier this week. But, as others have observed, still no link under My Account. After reading your post, I called Dish and asked about the missing link. The CSR told me the Sling Adapter was not registered on my account. After several on-hold waits, she told me it was on the account, but I have to wait 24 hours for the link to show up. If I don't see it tomorrow, I will ask about returning the adapter for a refund, then reordering over the phone. I will keep you posted.


Tell me about it, I bought my adapter from a local dish dealer. I did not see anywhere on line that I had to buy direct from dish and a CSR. After a few online chats I was told I could not get the rebate, but they did offer me a $10.00 credit for 12 months or a one time $120.00 credit. I took the $120.00 credit. Got my last bill but it was not listed on my last bill, but I just checked my online account (because I have not sent a payment in yet.) and it shows I have a zero balance. So I guess I got the credit. Under payments on my account it does not show any recent payments. So I'm not sure.

I really will be looking and making calls in the future for any other Specials to find out what is required. this really has been a screwed up mess.


----------



## joedoe

[email protected] said:


> The Sling Adapter can only be purchased for the rebate through a CSR. If you would like any of the DIRT member to assist we can. It cannot be ordered on line for the rebate! Thank you!


I bought it online. So what can I do now to get the rebate? BTW the page http://www.dishnetwork.com/compare/tveverywhere.aspx doesn't say about how one has to buy the adapter in order to get the rebate! It just says : "FREE Sling Adapter" and has the "Order now" link.


----------



## gwheaston

joedoe said:


> I bought it online. So what can I do now to get the rebate? BTW the page http://www.dishnetwork.com/compare/tveverywhere.aspx doesn't say about how one has to buy the adapter in order to get the rebate! It just says : "FREE Sling Adapter" and has the "Order now" link.


Call and tell them, I did an online chat (so I had a record of what was said), I got transferred to the Loyalty department chat and they said since I did not buy mine from dish directly (I bought mine from a local dealer) I could not get the $99.00 rebate. So they offered $10.00 off my bill for 12 months or a one time $120.00 credit to my bill. I took the $120.00 credit. My last bill did not show the credit, but when I check on line, it shows my last bill, and that i have a zero balance. So it looks like I got the credit.


----------



## joedoe

joedoe said:


> I bought it online. So what can I do now to get the rebate? BTW the page http://www.dishnetwork.com/compare/tveverywhere.aspx doesn't say about how one has to buy the adapter in order to get the rebate! It just says : "FREE Sling Adapter" and has the "Order now" link.


Just called the Dish and they told me that I have to wait for 30 days for the link to appear on my account page?


----------



## sremick

joedoe said:


> Just called the Dish and they told me that I have to wait for 30 days for the link to appear on my account page?


Keeps you from calling them for another 30 days. Nice, eh?

And in 40 days they'll have some other excuse why the link isn't appearing. That'll last a few more weeks.

That's how rebates work. They try to wear you down with lies until you stop caring or forget about the rebate entirely.


----------



## TulsaOK

Painting with a rather broad brush aren't we?


----------



## dmspen

I had Mary from DISH place my order after PMing her here on these forums. After I received email confirmation from DISH, the rebate link was present and active.

I hooked up the SLing adapter last night. Works just fine.


----------



## [email protected]

joedoe said:


> Just called the Dish and they told me that I have to wait for 30 days for the link to appear on my account page?


You do not have to wait 30 days for the link. Please send me your account information and i will see what needs to be done to get you the rebate. If anyone ordered online in error, please send me you account information as well so I can advise you. Thank you!


----------



## finniganps

Are there any downsides to getting this (i.e. extend commitment, cause other problems)? I'm trying to understand why everyone wouldn't want to do this? Doesn't this essentially extend my reach so if I am away from home I can access my DVR recordings as long as I have a high speed connection?


----------



## apinkel

Nope, no downsides outside of being without $100 for approx. two months while you wait for the money to be returned to you in the form of a credit card.


----------



## sremick

finniganps said:


> Are there any downsides to getting this (i.e. extend commitment, cause other problems)? I'm trying to understand why everyone wouldn't want to do this?


Besides floating $99 for several months, you have to agree to paperless billing and I believe auto-pay as well.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

finniganps,

With the Sling Adapter connected to either a 722 or 722k receiver, you are able to watch Live TV or any recorded events on your receiver from any computer or mobile device that has access to the Internet. The receiver needs to have a high speed Internet connection.

If you decide on the Sling Adapter, you can call 1-800-333-3474 or I can order it for you. It does not require any new commitments. I have a Sling Adapter connected to my 722 receiver. I enjoy the freedom of watching recordings from anywhere I may be.

Please let me know if you have additional questions. Thanks.


----------



## huggybear102

Got the email but saw no link on my acct page. I used the email contact form on the Dish website. Within two days I got an email saying my rebate had been processed and two allow six to eight weeks to receive the card. I got the card less than two weeks later.


----------



## Klatu

Got my card today.....dinner for my wife and rum for my horses. Yahoo! :lol:


----------



## TulsaOK

Rum? Nicker.....


----------



## Klatu

Sometimes I'm the horse. Sometimes I'm.......:grin:


----------



## finniganps

When does this free Sling adapter offer end?


----------



## paradise_theater

I just ordered on chat. We'll see how this works!


----------



## Inkosaurus

..


----------



## quizzer

Mary or other DIRT team or DBS members,

I want to know the approximate timelines for the Sling adaptor.

1-If I order today, when does it come approximately?

*2-After how many days can i enter the MIR online?

3-How long does it take to get the prepaid card from rebate entering day?*

I got confusing answers for 2 and 3 from 3 different CSR's when i called.


----------



## dmspen

Here's my experience...
1. Received the Sling Adapter in 5 days (over a weekend)
2. My rebate link showed up in less than 24 hours after I received the hardware
3. Quoted time for rebate card is 6-8 weeks



quizzer said:


> Mary or other DIRT team or DBS members,
> 
> I want to know the approximate timelines for the Sling adaptor.
> 
> 1-If I order today, when does it come approximately?
> 
> *2-After how many days can i enter the MIR online?
> 
> 3-How long does it take to get the prepaid card from rebate entering day?*
> 
> I got confusing answers for 2 and 3 from 3 different CSR's when i called.


----------



## Geordon

[email protected] said:


> Please let me know. I have heard reports the the sling rebate link is now working when added after the fact. I would appreciate the update!


Nothing new to report on getting my rebate. As I am nearing the end of my 30 day return period, I will be calling on Friday to get an RMA, then reorder it through DIRT, if the link doesn't show up by then.

Thanks,

Geordon


----------



## SwampFox504

Is this available to those of us billed thru a third party?


----------



## [email protected]

Geordon said:


> Nothing new to report on getting my rebate. As I am nearing the end of my 30 day return period, I will be calling on Friday to get an RMA, then reorder it through DIRT, if the link doesn't show up by then.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Geordon


Your account has been processed for the sling adapter rebate. It will be showing up on the rebate tracker but the end of the week. If you choose to return the sling adapter it will start the entire process over again. I promise you will show up shortly!


----------



## [email protected]

SwampFox504 said:


> Is this available to those of us billed thru a third party?


This promotion is available to bundled accounts. you need to have a VIP722 receiver and agree to marketing e-mails. Just make sure that you order it through DIRT or a CSR to get the rebate link set-up on your account.


----------



## quizzer

[email protected] said:


> This promotion is available to bundled accounts. you need to have a VIP722 receiver and agree to marketing e-mails. Just make sure that you order it through DIRT or a CSR to get the rebate link set-up on your account.


Thanks for your PM. I will let you know if the rebate link is available in my account soon.

How do I check if am subscribed to receive marketing emails?

Thanks


----------



## TulsaOK

quizzer said:


> How do I check if am subscribed to receive marketing emails?
> 
> Thanks


Isn't that SPAM? A rose by any other name .......


----------



## quizzer

[email protected] said:


> This promotion is available to bundled accounts. you need to have a VIP722 receiver and agree to marketing e-mails. Just make sure that you order it through DIRT or a CSR to get the rebate link set-up on your account.


Mary,

Update to my earlier post:

I logged into my account, saw the link, accepted the marketing email and submitted the rebate.

Got this message:
"*Your Sling Adapter Reward has successfully been redeemed. Please allow 8-10 weeks to receive your reward card.

Receive a $99 reward card."*

I'm waiting for the sling adapter now.

Let me know if I missed something.

Thanks


----------



## Hunter Green

They finally fixed the website so you can look at your transaction history.


----------



## Geordon

[email protected] said:


> Your account has been processed for the sling adapter rebate. It will be showing up on the rebate tracker but the end of the week. If you choose to return the sling adapter it will start the entire process over again. I promise you will show up shortly!


Another 2 weeks have gone by, Mary. Any idea why this is taking so long?

Thanks,

Geordon


----------



## [email protected]

Geordon said:


> Another 2 weeks have gone by, Mary. Any idea why this is taking so long?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Geordon


Your sling adapter rebate has been processed and approved! If you use the rebate tracker it will show the progress of your rebate. https://www.web-rebates.com/dishnetwork/Default.asp?


----------



## Geordon

[email protected] said:


> Your sling adapter rebate has been processed and approved! If you use the rebate tracker it will show the progress of your rebate. https://www.web-rebates.com/dishnetwork/Default.asp?


Whoo Hoo! I still can't believe how long this process took in the age of high speed computers. In any case, Mary, I really appreciate your assistance in seeing this matter through, as I know the length wasn't any fault of yours.

Geordon


----------



## [email protected]

You are welcome. They did say the rebate takes 8-10 weeks which is what most rebates take. I have no idea why it takes so long either! Enjoy and have a great day!


----------



## Dario33

Received my reward card in the mail the other day. Thanks again Dish! :up:


----------



## fudpucker

My status has shown "Mailed" for at least two weeks - how long did it take people to get the card after the status showed as "mailed?"


----------



## Grandude

fudpucker said:


> My status has shown "Mailed" for at least two weeks - how long did it take people to get the card after the status showed as "mailed?"


For me it was just a few days, don't know exactly how many, but not a couple of weeks.


----------



## fudpucker

Grandude said:


> For me it was just a few days, don't know exactly how many, but not a couple of weeks.


Yeah, I don't think it is still in the mail; either they marked it as "in the mail" and it isn't, or somehow it just didn't end up being delivered. Argh.


----------



## walterross

Is the Sling adapter rebate promotion still available for an existing Dish Network customer?


----------



## Inkosaurus

..


----------



## Jim5506

walterross said:


> Is the Sling adapter rebate promotion still available for an existing Dish Network customer?


Available through January 2012, I believe.


----------



## jad11

I'm interesting in this sling adapter and its rebate. 

I haven't sign up for dish network yet, should I do that first or after the fact?

Thanks!


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

jad11,

You will need to order our service first. When you order your new service, you can request the Sling Adapter. The sales agent should explain the requirements to you about the rebate. If you have any problems with the rebate I can assist you but you do need to order our service first. If you have any further questions, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## MikeHou

Just wanted to say that everything around getting my sling adapter was one of the smoothest transactions I've ever experienced with Dish. MaryB handled the ordering and it was smooth sailing from there.

Was able to request the rebate within 24 hours of ordering.

Got my adapter in 5 days or less.

Got my rebate card only 4 weeks later.

Great experience for me! I'd encourage anybody to take advantage of the DiRT reps whenever possible. They are a great resource.

(No, I wasn't incentivized in anyway by Dish to post this)


----------



## nomadicallens

I've been with Dish since 1996, but this rebate issue is begining to irritate me. Consider this my first post. 4 more until I can PM Mary.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

nomadicallens,

What issues are you having with the rebate? I can assist you also. Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Andy74

How do I get the rebate? I cannot get the website to work. For the past few days, the website is saying "The system is currently unavailable, please try again later". My sling works fine, but would like to get the rebate


----------



## P Smith

Try again on Monday.


----------



## [email protected]

Please remember that to get the Sling Adapter Rebate Tag added to your account, it needs to be ordered through a CSR or any DIRT member can assist as well!


----------



## Kerry71

[email protected] said:


> Please remember that to get the Sling Adapter Rebate Tag added to your account, it needs to be ordered through a CSR or any DIRT member can assist as well!


Mary..could you PM me regarding this? Thanx  (I can't PM as I don't have 5 posts yet  )


----------



## [email protected]

Kerry71 said:


> Mary..could you PM me regarding this? Thanx  (I can't PM as I don't have 5 posts yet  )


You can contact me at [email protected], as I am unable to Pm you as well till you have your posts. Please let me know and I will be happy to help!


----------



## Kerry71

[email protected] said:


> You can contact me at [email protected], as I am unable to Pm you as well till you have your posts. Please let me know and I will be happy to help!


Emailed you...thanks for responding.


----------

